# Jurassic Park Haunt



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

So my family used Jurassic Park as a Halloween theme this year for our haunt and while I was to busy scaring kids to get pics last night I did get around today and got a few shots of the best parts of the set.

First thing people got to see was the painted Jeep with an unfortunate Dino victim inside.










While inside there were a few encounters with raptors (or rather raptor puppet heads)










After getting their candy they have to go through the gate of the Raptor Enclosure to get out of the dino infested maze.










Little do they know that a bigger and meaner dino awaits them on the other side.










At the very end there were a couple Dilophosaurus' waiting with one final scare but I didn't get pics last night (as I was one of the Dilophosaurus). I will try to put a pic of one of the masks in my album later on, as well as some better pics of the amazing T-rex head. 

The T-rex Head was built by my Mom and older brother and was rigged to move by a couple of our haunt helpers.

The entire haunt had various calls, roars, and hisses of the different dinos, along with a loud alarm playing outside to warn people that the dinos had gotten loose.

People really loved this years haunt, despite the hour long delay before opening and the half hour wait many of them stood. It was cold and rainy but so many stuck it out and they had a blast. 

In my album there are more pics of this years haunt. - Halloween Forum - the dogman's Album: Jurassic Park


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

WOW! I love the T-Rex. How long did it take to create him?
.... I am sure the kids loved it. Thanks so much for sharing! * H1*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

What a _cool_ haunt! I absolutely loved all the prop work you and your family did. IMO gives Universal Studios a run for their money. Everything looked so good. That is some TRex head too. How large was it?

Gotta ask about the Jeep. Did you permanently paint it?


----------



## Monster-Maker (Aug 31, 2009)

Great haunt idea!

Love the Jeep.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Jeep is permanently painted. Whenever my Lil Bro gets it fixed, it's his to drive. He says he isn't going to change the paint job. 

The Rex Head took a month of carving and sculpting out of pink insulation foam. The teeth are thermo plastic, and the a good amount of the skin is made of latex. He wasn't completely done and in place until an hour after Trick or Treating started. He is about 5' long, 3' wide and 3' tall. the jaw does open and close and he has a speaker mounted in his mouth for his growls and roars.

I will let my Mom and my Older Bro know what you think! He certainly brought the whole haunt together.


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow It looks like fun were did you do you set up ? example your house , empty building etc?


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

The set up was on the front porch of our house. 
We actually have started building platforms off of the porch to extend the haunt, which is where the T-rex and the haunt exit were.
Our haunt has always been at the house on the porch, but if it keeps growing they way it has been it will soon take up the whole yard.


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow! Fabulous! I love all the effort you put into in. I wish I could have been there!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Amazing job on your haunt! That must have been really creepy to view in the darkness.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

WWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWW..now that is original..buddy that is insane!!

The body in the vehical, the trex coming through the fence, wow!! How many people came by? You should have been featured on your local news..were you?

Please tell me you have far shots and or a walk through video..


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Taking pics of the T-rex was a little creepy because the only light on it was the flash from the camera. The thing looks pretty imposing in the little room it pops out of.

A far shot of the whole yard would only show you the jeep and a black plastic wrapped porch. everything else is inside. We like to keep things under wraps.

As for a walk through video, that would have had to have been done last night but we really didn't have the time, as we were very late opening up and quite crowded.

As for how many people we had, the estimate is between 1000 and 1200 people. Our record is around 2000, but the weather and illness kept a lot of people in doors this year.

To my knowledge we have never been featured on any local news station, and I really don't know why. We are a main Halloween feature in town as my mom started doing a big set up 20+ years ago.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm drooling. I'm so jealous I couldn't be there and see it up close! I adore Jurassic Park and Halloween, so your haunt is pretty much off the charts cool.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

I was there Friday, before it was even finished. Even then the entire haunt was very impressive!

It was amazing how they transformed the porch! I swear it seemed three times bigger with the maze and rooms!
The props were fantastic and the scare-acters were enthusiastic!

That T-Rex head is just incredible! I wish everyone could see it in person!

The weather was drizzerable! I'm glad it didn't stop too many people Saturday night!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

What a great execution of a terrific, out-of-the-box idea. I absolutely adore it. Go T-Rex! Go car! Thanks for the reminder about how versatile the holiday can be.


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

I love this haunt, my nephew is obsessed with dinosaurs and he loves the pictures.


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Cool idea, I love the T-Rex breaking through the fence also!


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

Do you still have that car? How much do you want for it? With the corpse?


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

> Do you still have that car? How much do you want for it? With the corpse?


Yes we still have the jeep, as it is still being repaired back to full operating condition.
The jeep is currently my little brother's and it is up to him if he wants to sell it.
The corpse is really a bucky we got for x-mas (from Lurks) they we threw clothes onto.

So all in all, I don't know what price to quote you at this time.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I love that Jeep!! Next year, get another jeep, and theme it to Jurassic Park 2.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow that is pretty impressive...
Inspiring actually, I bounced around an idea of doing a paper mache giant croc this year but chickened out in favor of more conventional stuff. My dream is to somehow pull off a convincing bruce the shark, dare to dream....you've got the juices flowin' for sure.


----------



## Eerie Myst (Aug 28, 2002)

Very cool! That's a first for me....I've never seen anyone do a Jurassic Park haunt before.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

That is just one of the best ideas.. wouldnt have thought of it. Looks soooooooooooooo cool...


----------

